# sweet desktop backgrounds



## thebeginning (Jun 2, 2006)

just thought i'd share these 

http://cweb.canon.jp/ef/special/download/index.html

drooool.


sample:


----------



## stingray (Jun 3, 2006)

mmm... thanks... 85mm 1.2L is the nicest lens ever! i wish i had one soooo bad.


----------



## duncanp (Jun 3, 2006)

0ooh thats nice

we can convert nikon users with stuff like this...


----------



## Snakeman (Jun 3, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> 0ooh thats nice
> 
> we can convert nikon users with stuff like this...


 never!..lol


----------

